# Fluval Plant 3.0 Needs to be raised



## Password_Not_123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Just got my Fluval Plant 3.0, and it seem good! However in my 20g long tank, the 24” light don’t reach all of the corners with enough light. I found that if it were to be raised 3-4” it would cover it. 

I’m looking for either a tank mount, or possibly DIY method. Attaching it to the wall is not an option. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I went 2.5" up and it us just bleeding over my rim. Any higher and you;ll blind anyone sitting in the room.


----------



## Password_Not_123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> I went 2.5" up and it us just bleeding over my rim. Any higher and you;ll blind anyone sitting in the room.




Looks good! Thanks for the tip, 2.5 should be good, I just eyeballed it so I knew I’d be off a bit.


----------



## jprime84 (Oct 23, 2009)

I literally made risers on my rimless 25g for it just now out of spare legos. I pieced them together for the test fit which went well, and now I will likely superglue and paint them black.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

jprime84 said:


> I literally made risers on my rimless 25g for it just now out of spare legos. I pieced them together for the test fit which went well, and now I will likely superglue and paint them black.


They sell black Lego too!


----------



## jprime84 (Oct 23, 2009)

"Sell" is the keyword there I was looking to avoid! If I have spares now along with paint, why not?


----------

